# layout for Macbook air keyboard



## imonica (Nov 9, 2011)

I bought a Macbook air and I found the keyboard layout is not the same as my brother's macbook air (Enter). Does anyone know why? Is there another version of keyboard rather than me and my borthers'.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Do you have a french language keyboard?

Does it look like this:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

The keyboard layout varied depending on the model:

Apple Portables: Key placement and functions
Apple Portables: Key placement and functions

So maybe you have different models???


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Seeing as the "Enter" key is different, mentioned by the OP, then he must have the French Keyboard setup instead of the US/English Keyboard layout. Usually, the only way to get those laptops with the layouts is in most parts of Europe and I think Asia as well. Therefore, fyrefly must be right.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

there are also english language european keyboards that have a different layout


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

An interesting OP question and I never realized how many variations of such keyboards there are and it seems to depend on where the product is purchased, but God only knows what one is going to end up with.

The apple.ca store lists an English or French BTO option. But I don't know if that's the "real" French layout or the Quebec government's stipulated CSA layout. And maybe one with the QWERTY or maybe QWERTZ layout.

The apple.com US site lists:
Keyboard (English) & User's Guide
Keyboard (Western Spanish) & User's Guide
Keyboard (French) & User's Guide
Keyboard (Japanese) & User's Guide

Again. which French or others show what the actual keyboard layout will be or look like.

But buy the MB Air in France and other European countries and the choice and keyboard layout changes again, and most likely the France purchase will have the AZERTY KEYBOARD layout.

No mention I could find of the variations of the "Enter" key differences.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Apple's canadian french keyboard is the CSA french keyboard which has a QWERTY keyboard, but / \ and ` keys are replaced by é à and ù

either, i hate the tiny little "return" key on the french and European keyboard.


----------



## imonica (Nov 9, 2011)

fyrefly said:


> Do you have a french language keyboard?
> 
> Does it look like this:



Mine is exact the same as this.... I think I have a French keyboard... Not like it at all.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, if you're not a french typist, then a french keyboard is a bit of a pain. If it really troubles you, then check your local Apple Authorized Service Provider to see how much $$ it would be to swap the topcase for an english keyboard. I had a friend who got it done on this RevB Air and it was "only" around $200.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a Spanish-ISO keyboard. It looks similar to the French one.


----------

